# Properties File FileInputStream Problem



## Deficiency (17. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich eine Property Datei innerhalb meines Projekts. Diese will ich auslesen und auch wieder was reinschreiben. Wenn ich was auslesen oder reinschreibe will, bricht der Server ab, d.h. er startet die Session neu. 
Das ist nicht im Sinne der Erfinder. Habt ihr erfahrung damit, ob ich einfach per FileInputStream drauf zugreifen kann.

Ich schätze ein Problem ist, dass beim lokalen testen mit Tomcat er auf D:\ zugreifen will und Tomcat ja das warscheinlich verhindern will. 


Danke Florian


----------



## Deficiency (17. Apr 2007)

Also das Lesen hab ich jetzt so realisiert!

Aber wie kann ich in das JAR schreiben!?!?!?

prop.load( getClass().getResourceAsStream(("/Scan.properties")));


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Apr 2007)

In das JAR-File kannst du gar nicht schreiben.

Du mußt deine Property-Datei schon irgendwo auf
der Festplatte speichern.


----------

